# New to Ohio fishing...



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello, 
My name is Andrew and Im currently in the middle of a move from Connecticut to Chagrin. Im a huge fishermen here in my home state (A lot of saltwater, and bass in freshwater), but now that Im transferring to John Carroll University, Im sort of new to the fishing scene in the area. I just had some basic questions, and hopefully I can ask a few more specifics as they arise

Where are some good areas near Chagrin for Bass, Pike, etc?

Also, I have a 15ft Boston Whaler with a 60 Yamaha on the back, which is at my grand partents in SanduskyWhat can I hope to find for bass or walleye out in that direction?

If anyone is familiar with the Tanglewood area near chagrin, does the pond/lake near the country club hold fish, and what kinds?

Also, I know that here in Connecticut, Striped bass are a very common target for anglers. Do any lakes in Ohio hold hybrids, and if so, where are they?

Thanks ahead of time

Andrew


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Andrew  We live only 1 mile down the road from you in a development named Laurel Springs. I have fished the lakes in Tanglewood a few times. I'd say fishing is just "Ok", and I definitely would not ever recommend eating anything from those lakes because of the fertilizer they use on the golf courses. So you will be attending John Caroll? My stepson Zach (aka Reelson) goes to Notre Dame, and is working towards a degree in Biology. What are you studying? Zach plays Basketball and when he's not on the court he is out on the water trying to "One up" me... lol He also loves to fly fish. Do you fly fish? 
I have heard from Zach that Notre Dame students mingle with John Caroll students quite a bit, so even if we dont get a chance to meet before school starts, I think it's just a matter of time till you cross paths with Zach. 
We also have a boat that we are out on 5-7 times a week. When will you be making the move? 
This area is so nice because you are only 1/2 hour away from the city, yet you are also 10 minutes from Amish Country. 
By the way.. welcome to OGF! It's a great site where not only can you learn from others... you can make life long friends who share your greatest passion. How much better can it get?? lol
Nice to have you here....
Reel Lady (Marcia)


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

welcome aboard... don't know much about the fishing up that way, but ladue is close and has some big bass there. south of you there are plenty more lakes. but the chagrin and lake erie are at your doorstep. steelhead runs will be starting soon also. makes for a great time. do play hockey?


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

I have been haveing great luck with steelhead at the intersection of wilson-mill rd and river road(rt. 174), up stream from the bridge. Thats only about 15-20 min from jcu


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

my friend told me that rocky fort and cowan lakes got them.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

West Branch ( Michael J. Kirwn Reservoir ) used to have Stripers but they haven't been stocked in there since 1988. Most of them are gone now but there might still be an old timer in there. Seneca Lake in Noble county has Stripers. The State gets it brrod stock out of there for hatching Striper fry in the hatchery below the dam. Then the fry or hatchlings may be sent anywhere. Several years ago when I tried to get them to put more Stripers in West Branch they said they couldn't because they were raising as many as they could to be sent east to restock Chesapeake Bay which nearly lost all its Stripers due to pollution from farming and overfishing by commercial fishermen. A lot of states were sending Stripers there at that time. They made a great comback and all the states bordering the bay had better not get to liberal on the limits and on commercial fishing or it will go down the same way as it did before. They have cracked down on the pollution but more needs to be done just as it needs to be done everwhere ! There are also Stripers in the Ohio River. Check your fishing regulations as any other lakes which may have Wipers or Stripers. Grand Lake Saint Mary's had big Stripers about twenty five years ago but they all died off due to lack of oxygen when we had a cold Winter and the lake froze thick and stayed that way for a long time. I believe it was 1978. We had 21 inches of ice on Mogadore reservoir that Winter.


----------

